# Baba Virsa Singh : Fakir Attracts Huge Birthday Crowds



## Neutral Singh (Feb 21, 2005)

Fakir attracts huge birthday crowds
Sunday 20 February 2005, 10:43 Makka Time, 7:43 GMT   

A Russian politician is among those travelling to meet
Singh

Thousands are flocking to the northern Indian
farmlands of Gadaipur on the outskirts of New Delhi
for spiritual fulfillment at the feet of a rustic
Punjabi-speaking Indian mystic who dispenses tea and
wisdom. 


Baba Virsa Singh, known to his followers as Maharaj or
Babaji, is hosting a conference on the "spiritual
approach to peace and resolving terrorism" at his
sprawling ashram, or spiritual home, to mark his
birthday on Sunday. 

Russian opposition leader Sergei Glaziev is among
those attending the event, which began on Thursday. 

Organisers believe that in the coming days about
15,000 people will join the celebrations. 

Religious leaders, teachers, government officials,
students and business people from all over the world
including Bhai Mohan Singh, the founder of India's top
drugs company Ranbaxy Pharmaceuticals, are scheduled
to attend. 

Among those already there are Indian parliamentarian
and Kashmir royal Karan Singh, a prominent Hindu
leader Ashok Singhal and Saudi Arabia-based Muslim
preacher Muhammad Rafiq Shariq Warsi. 

Background

Singh was born to a poor family in the northern Indian
farming state of Punjab. He refused school and then
marriage, preferring to meditate. He found devotees at
a young age. 

In the 1960s Singh founded an ashram or spiritual home
in Gadaipur to receive followers. 

"In April 1966, a disciple gifted him seven acres
(three hectares) of land. There was this massive
wilderness over which we trekked with boulders and
bricks building outhouses and halls," said Promilla
Chand, a philosophy lecturer. 

"Babaji fed us dry chapattis (bread) and love while we
built the ashram with our own hands. Today, we have
added 70 acres of land to the original piece and look
at what a paradise it is with wheat fields, a dairy
and orchards," she added. 

Landowner

Singh now presides over thousands of acres of farmland
on the outskirts of Delhi and Uttar Pradesh which
sustains the commune. 

"Babaji's crops grow very tall. He talks to his plants
and finds out what they need. Once he found out that
the soil was deficient in zinc so he gave them zinc
and they thrived," said disciple Churchill S Chaddha,
a Delhi-based exporter. 

The Russians, meanwhile, are convinced that not only
plants reveal their mysteries to him, but so does the
universe. 

"In 1989, he visited Russia and predicted the break-up
of the Soviet Union on national television. That is
exactly what happened in 1991. I am lucky to be here
to learn about Indian spirituality from this grand old
man," said Yuriy Ageshin, president of the Russian
Chamber of Law. 

Modest miracle

Singh himself said he only knew of one miracle. 

"Don't you think it is a miracle that all these wise
men and women have come to listen to an illiterate
country bumpkin?" he said laughing. 

"Life is a mystery to me. But as a farmer I like to
turn "bekar" (useless) land productive, if I can help
people be more productive then that is good too."


----------



## Singhstah (Feb 21, 2005)

this guys anti panthic


----------



## ballym (Feb 21, 2010)

Found this intersting piece of lawyer authenticated fact which cannot be refuted.... I guess.

scribd.com/ doc/11877302/Bulletin-1-2003

It states that bhai Virsa Singh group tried to claim that they got the bad references to our Guruji removed from NCERT books.
I do not say that This goup has not done anything good but the motives seem tainted and their following remain limited .... to russia.


----------



## dalbirk (Feb 22, 2010)

Baba Virsa Singh was a hench man of RSS who was alloted 50 crores ( out of total allocation of 100 crores by AB Vajayee Govt ) during 1999 Tri- Centenary Celebrations of Khalsa Panth by Badal Government for PROPAGATING THE MESSAGE OF DASHAM GRANTH . Any wonder why this Dasham Granth Controversy took roots in last 10 years ?


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 23, 2010)

How can the grip of Baba Virsa Singh be explained to someone like me -- not born  into an Indian or a Sikh family? It is completely amazing that he has such a  grip on the loyalties of so many . It is beyond loyalty and seems to be almost a  case of mass hypnosis. 

I am  continually amazed by this. His secret life is no secret at all. 

His  pronouncements regarding Sikh concepts, scriptures, meanings dominate  consciousness. How did this start? How did it continue? Why does it  persist?

If  anyone can respond, it would make for some excellent insights into Sikhism as it  evolved in India and in the 20 Century.


----------



## Hardip Singh (Feb 23, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *ballym*
> 
> 
> _Found this  intersting piece of lawyer authenticated fact which cannot be refuted.... I  guess.
> ...



Sorry to say, its not the fact. The matter remains as such. Moreover, how his  sect could even be called Sikh, when they are basic beliver and followers of  Baba Srichand (Guru Nanak Sahibs son) who was a staunch udassi. Till date they  do havan and all those udassi acts at their HQ in Gadipur in Delhi. Forthem,  Baba's Dhunni , havan, paths of Jaap Sahib and Hanuman Chalisa comes first than  bowing before SGGS jee.
Moreover, as far as His followers are concerned they  are basically Jaats and retd. army personal who had big land holdings and had a  big army of land grabbers. All the land around their Ashram in Gadipur as well  as in UP is from land grabbing only and nothing else. They are the people who  initiated the DG controversy with the staunch help from RSS and others.


----------



## ballym (Feb 23, 2010)

I guess you misinterpreted my point. If  you are talking about reference to sikhs in NCERT books then as per the article  quoted by me, the reference to SIKHS was entirely removed. There has been  efforts by officilas to somehow malign sikhs and included in text books. But  htat is not the main issue here.
The article also has interesting reveletion  about Dasam granth controversy and gives credence to popular belief that  officials are interested in raking up dasam granth issue. It shows who are  really colluding with govt. and who are really worried about religious identity.  Efforts of different english and Indian Historians to write different versions  also emphasize the fact that there are people interested in increasing their  members by ANY means... Kautilaya Politics of Saaam Daam Dand Bhed.
It is a  fact of life.... 
The need is to take action and be aware. And there goes a  famous saying... Attack is best defence.
But the attak can not be physical.  It has to be political.
Expose caste system, poverty, infighting. Assert your  economic rights as a state. Any justified movement can not be stopped and rulers  have to cave -in. 
Most important point is to be JUSTIFIED and remain  JUSTIFIED. The movement leaders should not have minor motives of money or  fame.
We need to inspire youth to initiate and carry the move. 
I am sure  that drugs supply to Punjaab youth is also being done with a bigger motive to  keep them away from thinking on these issues.
Look at Batala Incident .  Coversions, magical healing at those christian meetings... it is the best and  low-cost effective way to get conversions.
As I said earlier, we need leaders  to inspire people. An inspired population can achieve anything. It may be GOOD  or BAD. Look at Nov. 1984... people were inspired... in a destructive way... and  they did what nobody on earth could think.​


----------



## ballym (Feb 23, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *Narayanjot Kaur*
> 
> 
> _I am continually amazed by this. His  secret life  is no secret at all.
> ...



It is only on forums and in literate population that we have some idea  of bigger  picture. Another scenario is that he may have started as a simple  preacher of  idea of oneness... all religion are one. It is a nice idea.
I would like to  start one in Canada!!!
BUT, other people who have ulterior motives may have  seen an opportunity to propagate their own agenda.
general Population in  India, including so called degree holder educated people are still very  simple.
[Education in India does not promote independent thinking. This is  another topic about McCaulay Education policy!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





]
They see a  place to go and chant, they go.Especially, sikhs go everywhere as their  religion  never preaches for banishing other faiths or promoting our own faith at  the cost  of others.
In my opinion, it is a case of motivated people using every  opportunity to propagate their cause and everyone wants to take credit  of doing  great things.
I am sure that if I start a center like that here, someone  might see an oppotunity. Here also in our Gurudwaras, people see  opportunity to  promote their own interests.
Once again, I would say, we should look at  ourselves.. what are we doing ourselves.Instead of community reach and  leadership, we ae busy taking control of Gurudwaras.
Do we have a single  Gurudwara committee or organisation of sikhs here or anywhere? We have  too many  people claiming to be leaders.
Which way our youth should look?


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 23, 2010)

Originally Posted by *ballym* 

 
_It is only on forums and in literate population  that we have some idea of bigger picture. Another scenario is that he may have  started as a simple preacher of idea of oneness... all religion are one. It is a  nice idea.
I would like to start one in Canada!!!


















 by Narayanjot  Kaur


BUT, other people who have ulterior motives may have seen  an opportunity to propagate their own agenda.
general Population in India,  including so called degree holder educated people are still very  simple.


[Education in India does not promote independent thinking.  This is another topic about McCaulay Education policy!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]

Yes - and even in countries where independent thinking is promoted,  there is no real appreciation for it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











 Speaking only from a US perspective, we have  our own collection of Baba's in nearly every religious denomination. They have  TV programs, and are rolling in cash. 

They see a place to go and  chant, they go.Especially, sikhs go everywhere as their religion never preaches  for banishing other faiths or promoting our own faith at the cost of  others.
In my opinion, it is a case of motivated people using every  opportunity to propagate their cause and everyone wants to take credit of doing  great things.

Baba Virsa Singh has a very sophisticated  operation it seems. So he is no ordinary Baba. We really need to start a thread  on how sophisticated it all is. And how attractive it is.


I am  sure that if I start a center like that here, someone might see an oppotunity.  Here also in our Gurudwaras, people see opportunity to promote their own  interests.
Once again, I would say, we should look at ourselves.. what are we  doing ourselves.Instead of community reach and leadership, we ae busy taking  control of Gurudwaras.

I think you are saying that, with  some brilliant social engineering by the babas, a huge gap, a gaping hole in  social consciousness, was filled. And it looks so noble that many people have  lost their ability to think critically. Then they fall prey to the babas'  schemes. 

Do we have a single Gurudwara committee or organisation  of sikhs here or anywhere? We have too many people claiming to be  leaders.
Which way our youth should look?



I just want to point out that Baba Virsa Singh's operations and operatives are  also influential and active in the US.

Your answers are very insightful.  I am still however perplexed. 
_


----------



## ballym (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: Baba Virsa Singh*



> Baba Virsa Singh has a very sophisticated  operation it seems. So he is no ordinary Baba. We really need to start a thread  on how sophisticated it all is. And how attractive it is.


 He may be well meaning himself but.....
In my view, a movement like Baba Virsa singh starts with noble ideas but most often degenerates at some stage during lifetime or after.
It is again a function of mental state and real susbstance in it. Bhagwan Rajneesh also had similar rise and fall.
yes, there are gaps in society needs which are open for exploitation
  Even Baba Ji may not know how his popularity is being misused( it is just a possibility). The opportunistic behaviour in NCERT reference case, having support of all governments, russian connection... it all points to possibility of a motive.

I have a question..... Does true Guru allow his/ her birthday to be celebrated during his lifetime? if yes,why?


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Feb 24, 2010)

Virsa singh was a lecher. He had a kind of harem in his Ashram. There was a thread in this forum where we discussed him earlier and I told his story. He called my Mum's cousin his sister and used to visit her house in South Extension quite frequently where I met him the first time in 1986 and he invited me to his Ashram. I need the help of the administrators' to locate that thread.


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 24, 2010)

Tejwant Singh said:


> Virsa singh was a lecher. He had a kind of harem in his Ashram. There was a thread in this forum where we discussed him earlier and I told his story. He called my Mum's cousin his sister and used to visit her house in South Extension quite frequently where I met him the first time in 1986 and he invited me to his Ashram. I need the help of the administrators' to locate that thread.




I remember the thread and I cannot find it.
Both Aman Singh ji and I have searched under Titles and Tags and on Google - no luck Tejwant ji. Did it have a particular title? Because I do remember this.


----------



## Hardip Singh (Feb 24, 2010)

I have attached one of the snaps taken by me at Gobind Sadan in New Delhi where a continuous havan is going on for years and interestingly the bani being recited on this havan is Jaap Sahib and hanuman Chalisa. Now, SPN'ers can decide which Sikhi they are following.


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Feb 24, 2010)

Narayanjot Kaur said:


> I remember the thread and I cannot find it.
> Both Aman Singh ji and I have searched under Titles and Tags and on Google - no luck Tejwant ji. Did it have a particular title? Because I do remember this.



Narayanjot ji,

Guru fateh.

I tried to search it myself for about 45 mins and had no result. That's why I asked for your help. I do not remember the name of the thread but  the name Virsa Singh should have brought something. Nothing popped up.

Tejwant Singhh


----------



## Admin (Feb 24, 2010)

And what are they trying to achieve... devi pargat or what?


----------



## Hardip Singh (Feb 24, 2010)

Aman Singh said:


> And what are they trying to achieve... devi pargat or what?


 
I also failed to understand their theory on this Havan. They says its Baba Shrichand jee's akhand jyot of which Virsa Singh was an ardent follower. They break cocnuts into the havan and offer ardass for some one over there. Also, one thing very strange I found there was of their doing CHOR every where , even at havan and in open Varandah outside , while doing the Jaap etc.


----------



## Admin (Feb 24, 2010)

Taking care of flies, i guess!!  didn't you ask logic of doing chor sahib?


----------



## Hardip Singh (Feb 25, 2010)

Aman Singh said:


> Taking care of flies, i guess!!  didn't you ask logic of doing chor sahib?


 
Yes , I do. Answer was very simple "its Baba jees (Virsa Singhs) hukam". He says God is everywhere and hence.


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 25, 2010)

Please forgive me but with all that coconut juice flies are inevitable.


----------



## cjsingh (Jun 1, 2013)

SSA ji sarya nu...

Hnji lets discuss the matter now..
Lets start it from the beginning.

Thanks


----------



## cjsingh (Jun 1, 2013)

SSA to you all...

If you guys are still there....I would love to share some facts with you ...

Thanks


----------



## spnadmin (Jun 1, 2013)

cjsingh said:


> SSA to you all...
> 
> If you guys are still there....I would love to share some facts with you ...
> 
> Thanks



bhaji

Most who participated are still around, but not necessarily every day, even every week. Why don't you just say what you have to say. 

Others might pick up the thread because the topic is interesting. There is controversy to spare around Bhai Virsa Singh.


----------



## cjsingh (Jun 1, 2013)

Thnks paji....


Here is brief about Who was Baba Virsa singh?


*Baba Ji and His Work​*Baba Virsa Singh ji is a holy person of Biblical proportions whose powerful spirituality was first
recognized when he was a child. Born on 20 February 1934 in the rural village of Raja Jung outside
of Lahore, he was uprooted in 1947 by Partition and moved with his family to Sarawan Bodla, a
mud-brick village in Punjab, India. He spent his days plowing and working on the family farm, until
one day in his late teens he experienced great anguish while cutting fodder for the animals. As the
sap poured out, Babaji was consumed with the feeling that he had committed a great sin and prayed
to be released from that duty. At once, sores appeared on the soles of his feet, so painful that he
could not work. From that time, he began meditating day and night under the Beri tree in the
courtyard, calling out to the One whose presence he could feel to “Please come – please show
yourself.” Babaji became so thin that his father took him to a local doctor. He still laughs when he
remembers that time, as the doctor could not find anything wrong with him.
Then one day, an awesome figure appeared to him. It was Baba Siri Chand ji, the great sixteenthcentury
mystic and elder son of Guru Nanak Dev ji, the first Sikh Guru. Not long thereafter, Baba
Siri Chand ji returned and said, “I’ve brought my Father.” There before the young man stood Guru
Nanak Dev ji. Babaji recalls the scene as vividly as if it were today: “How can I ever forget the day?
Of how He came and stood before me. Baba Siri Chand said ‘I'll introduce you to my Father.’ They
were both very tall - over 6 feet. Guru Nanak Dev ji wore​_lathu-wale karavan _(wooden sandals with
a central “toe” knob) and his _chola _(long gown) was mouse-colored. He stood in front of me. I never
bowed or anything. Baba Siri Chand ji, said ‘My Father has come.’ Guru Nanak spoke, ‘So you
think you need a Guru?’ I said ‘Yes.’ ‘Can you see my body?’ I said, ‘Yes’. ‘Can you see my face?’
I said yes. ‘Do you see my lips moving? Repeat what I’m about to tell you and share it with others.’
Then He said, ‘Repeat after me – _Ek Onkar Satnam Siri WaheGuru _- recite this.’ He gave me this
shabad (sacred words) and said: ‘Give this shabad to the people.’ Then he said a very special thing.
‘I received Nam this way myself.’ That is a very profound thought. Then Guru Gobind Singh ji
came. He had His own ways. He gave me many boons.”
After that, Baba Siri Chand ji and Guru Gobind Singh ji were constantly with him, instructing the
young man in strict meditation and in service to humanity. It was then that Baba Virsa Singh was
shown that he would have to work very hard, that his fame and wealth would spread, that he would
develop great farms, and perhaps most strange, that he would have a great following in Russia.
When the boy began healing intractable diseases by giving people leaves from the Beri tree where he
sat - or when the leaves were gone, simply by dipping his fingers in water - bringing the dead back
to life, and transforming people's lives, villagers recognized that great spiritual powers were
developing within him. They began to gather around him, and all have stories of the miracles that
happened daily among his followers.
Obeying the command of God, Babaji moved from place to place, from Karnal in Haryana, North of
Bareilly in UP, to Simla, Amritsar, Chandigarh and finally Delhi, reminding people of _dharma_, the
Eternal Truths of all religions beyond any sectarian divisions. He was directed to some dry, thorny,
rocky land at the south end of Delhi offered by a devotee, Sardarni Nirlep Kaur. And in June of 1968
he began to develop that land into what is now Gobind Sadan, "God’s House Without Walls”—a
paradise of peaceful gardens, tree-lined paths, round-the-clock devotional centers, and a free
Obeying the command of God, Babaji moved from place to place, from Karnal in Haryana, North of
Bareilly in UP, to Simla, Amritsar, Chandigarh and finally Delhi, reminding people of _dharma_, the
Eternal Truths of all religions beyond any sectarian divisions. He was directed to some dry, thorny,
rocky land at the south end of Delhi offered by a devotee, Sardarni Nirlep Kaur. And in June of 1968
he began to develop that land into what is now Gobind Sadan, "God’s House Without Walls”—a
paradise of peaceful gardens, tree-lined paths, round-the-clock devotional centers, and a free
community kitchen for people of all faiths and all social levels where miracles are everyday
occurrences. He developed farms elsewhere as well, including the huge model farm known as Shiv
Sadan, reclaimed from a dangerous flood-prone wasteland on the banks of the holy river Ganges.
People of all faiths and many countries come to Babaji at Gobind Sadan for his blessings and
guidance, for practical spiritual training, for devotional worship, and for _seva _(voluntary service).
Those working on the farms do strenuous manual labor from dawn to dusk, raising lush productive
crops with yields far exceeding those in surrounding areas. The sevadars do not tire; they say they
feel invigorated and blessed by the work. As they work, Babaji encourages them to silently recite
God’s Holy Name in loving remembrance _("Ik Onkar Sat Nam Siri Wahe Guru"—"There is One
God whose name is Truth, Praise the Ever Greater ,ever more wondrous God”) _and _Jaap Sahib –_​_
_Guru Gobind Singh’s empowering Hymns of Praise.
The work supports Babaji¡’s mission to overcome poverty and religious
conflict and bring peace to both individuals and the world. To heal those
poor in spirit, prayers are offered round the clock. To uplift the deserving poor, langars (free
community meals where people of all castes sit side by side on the ground), free medical care,
schooling for children, are offered free of cost. And to teach reverence for all those who bring God’
message and their teachings, Babaji holds interfaith gatherings and celebrates the major holidays of
all religions.
Baba Virsa Singh makes no claim to being a guru; he does not seek fame, followers, or money. He
says, "I am just trying to be a better human being. What I say is not new. I just repeat the commands
of God so that people will remember them." The lives and teachings of the Sikh Gurus are the model
for his practical work, yet he continually refers to the timeless teachings revealed by all Prophets. He
stresses that sectarian divisions have been created by humans, not by God or God's Messengers. His
basic program is the same for everyone: Recite Nam, read Jaap Sahib (Guru Gobind Singh’s
empowering Hymn of God's praises), do seva and rise early in the morning to begin thanking God
and looking within yourself to battle with your own evils.
Babaji is highly respected as a world class leader, by scholars (though he has not received any
formal worldly education), by government officials (though he seeks no one's favor), by scientists
(who find truth in Babaji's words and presence even if they have been religious skeptics), and by
religious leaders and devotees of all faiths (for he sincerely loves and encourages appreciation of all
Prophets and scriptures). Although multitudes have been blessed, healed and personally transformed
through his influence and by following the practical program he recommends, Babaji continually
says, "God is the only Doer, the One who gives you everything. Give all your love to God."
The love of God is a basic theme running through all of Babaji's teachings. When he is not in
secluded meditation, he gives informal, spontaneous discourses. He speaks in sweet and simple
village Punjabi, mixed with esoteric spiritual terms from many languages and religions, charged with
profound spiritual meaning. These discourses have inspired and transformed the lives of countless
people and have produced practical demonstrations of God’s power to change the world. We have
gathered the essence of these teachings from many discourses and offer them to you topic by topic
that you too may grow in your love for God.
village Punjabi, mixed with esoteric spiritual terms from many languages and religions, charged with
profound spiritual meaning. These discourses have inspired and transformed the lives of countless
people and have produced practical demonstrations of God’s power to change the world. 



Paji Dharam(Religion) is not just a theoritical matter to be discussed in forums and web sites.
Its 100 % practical.

Guru Nanak Dev ji said "Kirat Karo,Naam Jappo,Wand Shakko"
means "Do your work,remember the Almighty and say thanks,and share"
And that is what has been done by Baba Virsa Singh ji.

He is having big farms producing huge amount of crops but all the profit is used for the upliftment of the society(poor people),for education,medical facilities to the poors,langars etc.
They never ask for Donation.
They do work and share the earnings.
And this is the mission of Guru Nanak Dev ji.(Kirat,Naam,Share)


These are very simple things to say but are we really following the teachings of our gurus.

Just bowing in front of Sri Guru Granth Saheb ji does not fulfill any purpose untill and unless we follow the teachings of Gurus in our life.

Nothing will change if we'll not follow what guru says.

And paji Guru granth Saheb ji says 

"Rain comes,grass grows,cows eat that grass and give milk,women make butter from milk and then GHEE(Ghyo) from butter and when that GHEE is used in Havan,It will give you success in your work"

I'll find the exact Shabad and post it.



So all my brothers and sisters here,
See what is happening these days,we dont know anything about religion and we start teaching others.
Instead of this if we more concentrate on following the Gurus messages,it would be much more beneficial.
Dont make any perception about anything without knowing it well.

Thanks​


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Jun 1, 2013)

Cjsingh ji,

Guru Fateh.

Did you write the bio of Baba Virsa Singh? I think not. It is called plagiarism which is cheating and a Sikh does not cheat.

First give the credit to the one who wrote it or post the URL you copied  and pasted it from. Please act like a Sikh before we can have any further discussion.

Tejwant Singh


----------



## cjsingh (Jun 1, 2013)

Tejwant Singh said:


> Cjsingh ji,
> 
> Guru Fateh.
> 
> ...


 

Paji menu kuj nae milna cheat krk.

I just want you to know the truth.

I request you to visit http://storiesfromparadise.org/

Its written by Mary Pat Fisher,a famous writer of "Living Religion"


----------



## cjsingh (Jun 1, 2013)

n paji I have attached a copy of ebook that contains the pracitcal teachings of Baba Virsa Singh ji by Mary Pat Fisher

And this is the source from where I copied the content.

Thanks.


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Jun 1, 2013)

cjsingh said:


> Paji menu kuj nae milna cheat krk.
> 
> I just want you to know the truth.
> 
> ...



Cj singh ji,

Guru Fateh.

It matters not what you will get from cheating but the fact is that you did cheat and was called for it. I am glad you have corrected yourself now.

Next time, when you quote someone, please give him/her the credit. it is your duty as a Sikh.

My next question is: Have you met and spent sometime with Baba Virsa Singh when he was alive?

Have you been to his Asharam in Merauli near Delhi when he was alive?

I have, and I know what he did there. I knew him personally.He had a harem there full of women. The part where he lived, no one was allowed except the women living there. He was a womaniser to put it lightly.

He was never a Sikh. His actions were  of a lecher. Gobind Sadan is not a Sikh Gurdwara.

To be contd.

Tejwant Singh


----------



## cjsingh (Jun 1, 2013)

Tejwant Singh said:


> Cj singh ji,
> 
> Guru Fateh.
> 
> ...


 
hnji paji...

I have visited the place many times.
But paji I dont want to write anymore.
Gurbani says "Ek noor te sab jag upjya"
Fer vakhra ki reh gya paji...

Gobind Sadan ne prachar kita 
Jaap Saheb da(Guru gobind singh ji di bani)
Dasham Granth da,n dasham granth da prakash v kita janda hai Schkhand Shri Hazur Saheb,Patna Saheb

J aj Jaap Saheb ghr ghr padya ja rya te o Baba Virsa singh ji krk.
Jaap saheb has been translated to Russian,English.
Isn't it a prachar of sikhi.

Enna wdda message otho mil rya e...
K kirat karo,naam jappo,wand shako...
Hor sikhi ki hai....

N paji especially for you....
If you have ever read Sukhmani saheb tan ode ch "Sant ke dokhi" layi ki sja hai likhi hoyi hai..
n the same applies to you...

Paji I am telling you that you will suffer from all these words that you have used.


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Jun 1, 2013)

cjsingh said:


> hnji paji...
> 
> I have visited the place many times.
> But paji I dont want to write anymore.
> ...



Cj Singh ji,

Guru Fateh.

You post makes no sense. The only  thing caught my eye is the one in bold.



> *Paji I am telling you that you will suffer from all these words that you have used*



One who seeks Nirbhau, Nirvair, does not pass curses of suffering to others. This is not a Sikhi trait. But do not worry.I have the antidote for your venom and negativity. It is called Naam and it is in Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji, our only Guru.

Tejwant Singh


----------



## aristotle (Jun 2, 2013)

> Paji I am telling you that you will suffer from
> all these words that you have used.


Ooh, I'm scared.....!!!
What about you Tejwant Ji???


----------



## spnadmin (Jun 2, 2013)

I would like to know only one thing. Why are so many Bhai ji Sant Sahibs surrounded by women?  There have to be a lot of guys out there who want to know the secret. There is even Mary Pat Fisher who says she lives at Gobind Sadan keeping a personal web site on his behalf. This is separate from the official web site.


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Jun 2, 2013)

aristotle said:


> Ooh, I'm scared.....!!!
> What about you Tejwant Ji???



Aristotle ji,

I am shite scared under a sunni/y day.


----------



## Harry Haller (Jun 2, 2013)

a one, a two, a one two three four, all together

There was a Baba from Marauli
who thought he was very holy

He thought he was one of the sants
but he was more interested 
in the contents of his  *deleted 
*
Tejwantji, please allow me to share your suffering

Do we still have to suffer if we are not superstitious?


----------



## spnadmin (Jun 2, 2013)

harry haller said:


> [/COLOR][/B]
> Tejwantji, please allow me to share your suffering
> 
> Do we still have to suffer if we are not superstitious?



I realize you asked Tejwant, but wanted to speak up too! It has always been my impression that removing the suffering that comes with superstition was one part of Guru Nanak's mission on earth. Maybe I have had it wrong all that time.


----------

